# Leader material



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

What is the strongest, most abrasive resistant,thinnest, supple, non visible leader material?
Not after much am I
hahahaha

Cheers

Wigg


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Nitlon fluoro is great on all except supple.

Jinkai is great on all except visibility (still caught plenty of fish on it).

Penn 10x is good for abrasion resistance & price.

Surecatch fluoro is good for price.

Vanish isn't good (for me anyway).

Pretty much failed to satisfy your requirements wigg, sorry.


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

A women's will.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Apart from polys wife, Yamatoyo make a good leader.

There is probably someone selling a line that cost $10 mtr somewhere that is as near to perfect as possible, but I wont be buying any.

There was a link to some comparisons to about 10 different types of leader giving all the different abrasion qualities and knot strength etc.......but it seems to have disappeared from this forum........if someone has the link could you please post it up again. 

Oh and all my Vanish has vanished into the green wheelie bin.


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

Penn 10x for me, 40, 60, 100lb. and the nice little roll lasts the life and protects it before you use it.


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

ar-we-ther-yet said:


> There was a link to some comparisons to about 10 different types of leader giving all the different abrasion qualities and knot strength etc.......but it seems to have disappeared from this forum........if someone has the link could you please post it up again.


As requested...
http://www.tackletour.com/reviewfluorocarbontest.html
http://www.tackletour.com/reviewfluorocarbon2.html


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

I used Seagaur and thought it was pretty good - the first kingie I ever caught had rubbed three kinds of shjt off it and it had thin frays all over it, but it held. Having said that, I've still been hit by things that bite straight through it (20lb). I think I might up the ante this year, esp if I'm going for Kings or live baiting. Good luck with whatever you choose!


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2007)

Jinkai and Nitlon are made in Japan! :evil:


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Siglon is pretty good - knots are easy to tie and hold. I was running 20lb siglon leader on two rods with 10lb mainline on the weekend and snagged both. In both cases the braid broke first. Have used yamatoyo 6lb leader which is superb but not tried heavier. Seaguar is also good.

Vanish belongs in the bin


----------



## Latitude (Nov 17, 2007)

A coupla people mentioned Nitlon. It's good but it only goes up to 30lb. The manufacturer (YGK) make a nylon and a fluorocarbon leader that goes a lot heavier, so it depends what you need. I use lots of 60-70lb leader and had been using YGK 60lb nylon leader amongst other things, and they were all OK. Then the YGK nylon became unavailable for a while but I wasn't real worried, it wasn't any better or worse than Jinkai.

Then the new version came out, called YGK Galis Castman Absorber. I figured it was the same stuff as the old nylon leader, repackaged, and bought some. Not so! This stuff is extraordinary. It's a bit thinner than the old 60lb, but it's also super clear, more supple (makes great twisted leaders), stretchier, smoother, and ties perfect knots, pulls up beautifully. Try it, it's special. It goes from (I think) 30lb up to way heavy.

They also make the same thing in fluorocarbon, but I haven't tried it yet (don't go through as much FC). The physics of the material say that FC will be less visible than nylon, but I don't know about the other traits - but if it's as special as the nylon, it's a generation ahead of the old stuff.


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

WIgg.

Jinkai is good but very soft, and I find kinks a bit and needs replacing often. 
Penn 10X is so tough its not even clear, really an opaque white, therefor I'd always finish it with Fluro or nice mono leader. Great for around the snags and long leaders to protect the braid.
I have a good selection of the Yo Zuri mono/fluro in clear, I'm really happy with it for most applications.

Latitude, I've heard similar about the YGK Galis Castman, and am getting a few spools for myself soon. 

Cheers Dave


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

I use Jinkai, Penn 10x (greeny) and Yo Zuri. IMHO kings havnt been fussy with the leaders. When they are on the chew nothing will stop them !!!


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

I've always used mono leader. Normally its just the Maxima brand or any other 'standard' nylon fishing line I have hanging around in the shed. And guess what, it works fine. I've caught plenty of kings on 15-30lb mono leaders and also plenty of bream and flatties on 4-8lb mono leader.

With all the talk of flourocarbon leader being 'better' I went out and bought some VAnish a few weeks ago. This is only for finesse fishing - bream/whiting/flatties. I haven't really had much of a chance to test it out as yet and honestly, I'm not really expecting it to be much different to mono (although I have noticed that it does sink which is a pain when popper fishing). THe 200m spool will probably last me about 100 years.

I really think that we all get caught up in 'tackle overload' where we read something in a magazine and think that's the ONLY way to go. If I was fishing marlin tournaments etc then I'm sure i'd pay a heap more attention to my gear but with the fish I'm targeting out of a kayak I really believe that it doesn't make a hell of a lot of difference (as long as the bait or lure is presented correctly and the relevant strength line is used)

However for those of you that choose to use the "100% Nitroglycerin bulletproof samurai two-toned invisible' leader materials, then thats fine too...


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

Davey G said:


> I've always used mono leader. Normally its just the Maxima brand or any other 'standard' nylon fishing line I have hanging around in the shed. And guess what, it works fine. I've caught plenty of kings on 15-30lb mono leaders and also plenty of bream and flatties on 4-8lb mono leader.
> 
> With all the talk of flourocarbon leader being 'better' I went out and bought some VAnish a few weeks ago. This is only for finesse fishing - bream/whiting/flatties. I haven't really had much of a chance to test it out as yet and honestly, I'm not really expecting it to be much different to mono (although I have noticed that it does sink which is a pain when popper fishing). THe 200m spool will probably last me about 100 years.
> 
> ...


I think that the FC leaders are better with finesse lure work due to the fact the line "sinks" better than mono and presents the lure or plastic in a more realistic way... also apparently invisible underwater.. I use Yamatoyo only - spinning fluoro for finesse work and Rock FC for everything else - the rock fc has great abrasion resistance from my experience but not supple at all..


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

I think the leader does play more of an important role with finesse fishing - bream, blackfish, whiting, bass. When it comes to bigger stuff I just think that you dont want it kinking too much if your lure fishing... but I think in general most line will work

My thoughts anyhow


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

i use the seagar FC and have found it great but when i went to buy more the guy in the tackle shop said he thinks they have changed it and doesn't like it any more, could have been a bad batch, who knows.

wouldn't it be great if when you looked at test results it just said "this one is the best".


----------

